# She invented?  Did you mean "He invented"?



## Andrew Green (May 6, 2007)

Google never lies :lol:

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&c...icial&hs=3Yp&q=she+invented&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## Ceicei (May 6, 2007)

Now that's funny!!!


----------



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

That is funny!

What's funnier is that would probably make some women angry.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2007)

Lynne said:


> That is funny!
> 
> What's funnier is that would probably make some women angry.



Nah, those are probably the same women that can't figure out how to put the toilet seat back up when they are finished, the chances of them figuring out a forum are remote 

*ducks*


----------



## crushing (May 7, 2007)

Lynne said:


> That is funny!
> 
> What's funnier is that would probably make some women angry.


 
Not only that, it will also make a few men  pretty dog gone upset on behalf of the women whether or not the women really care.


----------



## CoryKS (May 7, 2007)

Lynne said:


> That is funny!
> 
> What's funnier is that would probably make some women angry.


 
Q:  How many feminists does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A:  That's not funny.


*ducks with Andrew Green*


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 7, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Q: How many feminists does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> quote]Two :ultracool


----------



## Cirdan (May 8, 2007)

Q: How many feminists does it take to change a light bulb?

A: Sixteen. One to change it, and fifteen to form a support group.

OR

A: Four. One to screw in the light bulb, two to start a discussion group about how the socket was violated and one to shoot a documentary

OR

A: Two. One to change the lightbulb, and one to kick the balls of any man who even tries to volunteer his help.


*runs like hell*


----------

